# Big (Fat Weight) wanting to lose fat but gain muscle using steroids.



## wazawaza1992 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Guys, Im a pretty big guy, im 6 ft 4, i wouldnt say im huge .. just got more fat mass than i would like .. i trained previously and did excellent completely naturally, but didnt gain as much muscle as i prefered, well i got a girlfriend and basically cut down on the gym and practically gave it up. Now im wanting to lose around 2-3 stone of fat, but gain muscle. I can get test and winstrol fairly easily and i have been told that they will do a decent job if used correctly.

So heres the questions. Will doing cardio while im on steroids have the same effects (by losing weight etc.) whilst lifting to gain the muscle which i like. This was im losing fat and also gaining muscle.

Anyone who can give me some quick feedback on the best thing i should do would be excellent.

Thanks in advance 

Hopefully when im home i will upload a pic onto this post so you can see me.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

you carnt lose weight mate and gain muscle. All you can do is train heavy to maintain what you got. Your lucky your tall. Sort your diet out. Do half hour fasted cardio b4 breakfast then 2o minutes after your weights later on and you should lose quite abit. Post some pics and your diet when ugot time.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

id say pick 1 (lose fat/build muscle). cut to 10% bf slowley keeping as much as u can muscle wise and lean bulk from there


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Diet ,Diet diet and dont use gear till your BF is in the teens range

Rep


----------



## wazawaza1992 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Thanks a lot guys,

I am lucky because im tall, i hold it very well in my opinion. I would love to go straight into building muscle but adding muscle mass while i still have excess fat would look a little wierd wouldnt it? or would the fat burn as im building muscle as long as i stick to a strict diet, (tuna, chicken, etc) as long as i feel like i will be gaining results i will make sure i stick to what people tell me is best. But one thing, can you lot not use any slang for the steroids as i dont understand a lot of it as i am a "noob" to steroids so to speak. So if someone would be so kind as to tell me exactly the best thing to do from here on, that would be amazing.


----------



## wazawaza1992 (Jul 18, 2011)

So im gunna start dieting from now, once ive lost some weight, whats the best thing to start taking? the test? because thats what ive heard from a couple different people.


----------



## wazawaza1992 (Jul 18, 2011)

So when i have gone down to my target fat level, taking test, how long will it take before i can see effects of muscle?


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

OP -

Just wanted to back up Chilisi - exactly.

That's the best and most comprehensive advice anyone could give you at this stage. The rest is up to you.

All the best


----------



## wazawaza1992 (Jul 18, 2011)

Been looking at testostrone cypionate, would this be something i should be looking at once ive dieted a little?


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

if you trained hard and had a good diet im sure at 6ft 4 you would see good results in about 6-8 weeks. Forget about gear for now and get in the best shape you can naturally diet is the most important thing for you right now. And be patient.


----------



## wazawaza1992 (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## wazawaza1992 (Jul 18, 2011)

i have posted a picture of me at the moment, its not excellent but its the nearest i can get while im at work.


----------



## zainny (Feb 9, 2013)

there is no miracle drug...diet is the key..fat burners and stimulants will help...but if u dont control your diet there is no point in taking any gear


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

zainny said:


> there is no miracle drug...diet is the key..fat burners and stimulants will help...but if u dont control your diet there is no point in taking any gear


This looks like a troll thread to me......

Besides its well over 2 years old so why have you dug it out?


----------



## zainny (Feb 9, 2013)

Because I was looking for a fat burner thread and it was the top one I didn't see the date sorry


----------



## SteveXX (Oct 31, 2013)

> you carnt lose weight mate and gain muscle.


offcourse you can, especially if you are untrained/fat, i don't know where the myth that you can't put on muscle and lose fat at the same time comes from. You see it ALL the time. Its actually very very common.



> I can get test and winstrol fairly easily and i have been told that they will do a decent job if used correctly.





> So when i have gone down to my target fat level, taking test, how long will it take before i can see effects of muscle?


i was fat myself, so take it from experience but do not use gear until you have relatively low bf%, like less than 15% and even then don't go crazy with aromatizing or estrogenic compound, fat is an endocrine tissue and what it does it that it produces aromatase which will make you prone to gyno, excessive water retention etc.


----------

